# Orillia Air Show



## WingsofFury (24 Jun 2009)

Well, not a huge one, but the Snowbirds and Century Girl were there.  Sure was nice to see them perform the high show again, brought back a lot of memories.  

http://s460.photobucket.com/albums/qq326/WingsofFuryPhotography/2009%20Orillia%20Air%20Show/


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Jun 2009)

As usual, great shots!  Thanks!


----------



## WingsofFury (25 Jun 2009)

Thanks PMedMoe, appreciate it.


----------



## benny88 (25 Jun 2009)

WoF, you are some kinda sorcerer. Thank you for bringing a steady stream of aircraft porn into my life. It saves all the switching between army.ca and airliners.net. Cheers.


----------



## gohardkandahar (26 Jun 2009)

I was there! Awesome show!!!!! Even better pictures!!!


----------



## gaspasser (26 Jun 2009)

"Century Girl", was here on the ground awhile ago, not as impressive as in the air.  nice paint job though.  Always nice to see the Birds airborne and dancing thier magic.

BYTD


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2009)

Glad to accommodate. 

After Trenton's show next weekend there'll be a lull for a couple of months until I get a few things firmed up.  I might be going stateside to do some work for a couple of different wings in either July or August so if that happens there'll be plenty more eye candy for everyone.


----------



## Armynewsguy (26 Jun 2009)

WingsofFury

Great shots, what kind of camera/lens are you using? 

I will be shooting at the Trenton show and will be using a D200 with the Nikkor 18-200MM hoping to get some good pictures.

Thanks.


Armynewsguy


----------



## WingsofFury (26 Jun 2009)

Armynewguy, thanks for your kidn words.

I'm sure you'll do just fine with that setup.  :nod:  I'm only shooting a Rebel XT (aka 350d) w/ a 75-300mm zoom non IS lens, not the greatest setup in the world that's for sure.

The nice thing about Trenton is that it faces north which will mean the lighting should be perfect for the entire show.  The only thing that I don't like doing is sitting right at show centre (it just kind of happened that way in Orillia due to the shoreline) so I'll be sitting on the western side of the crowd.  The shots I took in St. Thomas were all on the western portion of the crowd line where the demos and flybys were doing their turns and approaches which certainly helped with the vapour trails. 

Cheers, see you out there!


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

What time is the Trenton Air show. I live like 30 mins away would love to go before I'm off to BMQ


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jun 2009)

bradlupa said:
			
		

> What time is the Trenton Air show. I live like 30 mins away would love to go before I'm off to BMQ


July 4th, 2009
9:00am - Noon 	Memorial Gates Rededication
Parade
Fly Past
Bands and Colours
Noon 	Static Displays and Exhibits Open
"Open House" begins
1:00pm 	Food Concessions Open
1:00pm - 5:00pm 	Continous entertainment Children's play area
1:00pm - 2:00pm 	Entertainment
2:00pm - 4:00pm 	Mad Science
2:00pm - 4:00pm 	Air Display featuring:

    * Skyhawks
    * Snowbirds / Hawk One
    * Griffon Search and Rescue Demonstration
    * Hercules Para Drop
    * CF-18 Demo Team
    * Centennial Flight
    * CC-150 Polaris / CF-18 air-to-air refuelling demonstration
    * CC-177 Globemaster

6:00pm 	Static Displays and Exhibits Close
7:00 - Midnight 	Block Party featuring the well-known comedian, Johnny Gardhouse as the nights MC.

Baker Island featuring "Skip Tracer" and "On Tap"
11:30pm 	Last shuttle leaves for parking


July 5th, 2009
10:00am - 6:00pm 	Static Displays and Exhibits Open
Noon - 3:00pm 	Air Display featuring:

    * Skyhawks
    * Snowbirds / Hawk One
    * Griffon Search and Rescue Demonstration
    * Hercules Para Drop
    * CF-18 Demo Team
    * Centennial Flight
    * CC-150 Polaris / CF-18 air-to-air refuelling demonstration
    * CC-177 Globemaster

6:00pm 	Open House Closes

For more info visit http://www.cfbtrenton.com/anniversary/events.php


----------



## bradlupa (26 Jun 2009)

Cool  I will be there. Love them planes any US planes coming


----------



## WingsofFury (30 Jun 2009)

Bradlupa - no US assets as far as I can tell.  This is more an "Open House" showing pretty much everything in the CF along with some classic warbirds like the Lancaster and others.

Should be a fun show and I think it's kinda neat that the base is opening up to show people what kind of gear the CF is using these days.

CANFORCE Demo's will include:

CH-146 Griff - SAR Demo
CC-130 Herc
CC-150 Polaris in refuelling demo with 2 CF-18's from Bagotville
CC-177 Globemaster III 
CF-18 Demo Team (410 SQN - Golden Girl)
CT-114 Tutor (Golden Centennaire)
F-86 Sabre (Golden Hawk scheme)
Snowbirds
Skyhawks

Warbirds include the following:

Lancaster
Spitfire
Mustang
Hurricane
Corsair

Should be a nice mix of planes, hopefully anyone who has a free day this weekend can come check it out!


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jul 2009)

Orillia airshow 2009

Link provided by my brother-in-law who works with Vintage Wings.


----------



## WingsofFury (9 Jul 2009)

Nice..Ken always does a nice job.  :nod:


----------



## WingsofFury (15 Jul 2009)

Complete Orillia Air Show Album - Orillia Air Show


----------

